# Camping the islands on Lanier



## fishdog (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone know the rules for camping on the islands around lake Lanier? I have seen people camping there and just wanted to know if it is legal, or where I could find info with the rules. 
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## LostMayhem (May 23, 2012)

Good question.  What about campfires, legal or not?


----------



## doodleflop (May 23, 2012)

If I remember correctly I read somewhere that you can not camp on islands on COE lakes. I'll have to look now.


----------



## Doog (May 23, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> If I remember correctly I read somewhere that you can not camp on islands on COE lakes. I'll have to look now.



Correct.


----------



## creteus (May 23, 2012)

I was trying to find out the same thing last week.


----------



## littlejon (May 23, 2012)

The islands is private property.  Bought out a couple years ago
 They do have camp sites.


----------



## Scroggs (May 23, 2012)

*Try it*

Go for it. We do it often and it is a blast. Never had a problem. Consider bringing a small shovel to bury the remains of your campfire and try to leave it nicer than you found it.


----------



## jeffc (May 23, 2012)

I am with Scroggs to. I have been doing it for years and now i live on lanier and my son and his friends kayak out to islands and camp for the night often. Just clean up after yourself and leave it nicer than you found it. Be safe with your camp fire and make sure it is out when you leave. Have fun.


----------



## bayoubetty (May 23, 2012)

Shoal Creek Campground is owned by Lake Lanier Islands and Resort.  You can have alcohol at their campgroud but not the COE campgrounds.. Have fun!


----------



## Potlicker60 (May 23, 2012)

*Islands Camping*



littlejon said:


> The islands is private property.  Bought out a couple years ago
> They do have camp sites.



I think the islands being discussed are the all of the untouched islands around Lake Lanier, not Lake Lanier Islands specifically.  The land that makes up "Lake Lanier Islands" is actually State owned land, not privately owned, just leased by the Williams family to run the resort and golf courses.  As for the rest of the islands around the lake...I grew up on Lake Lanier, and still spend 3-5 days/wk on the lake. I to believe it is illegal to camp on the islands, but I have seen people doing this my entire life and have never heard of them getting in trouble....I say go for it.


----------



## keithsto (May 23, 2012)

If you are talking about beaching on the islands in the lake, and setting up a camp, then the answer is NO.   I wanted to do this a while back, and actually called up the core of engineers before hand to ask about it, and I was told the only camping allowed is at designated campgrounds.  Those of you camping on the islands may be pushing your luck, and it is bound to run out.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 23, 2012)

You can camp there, but you cant "sleep"there! Mandatory burn ban started may 1st!


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2012)

I've seen nekkid folks on them islands!


----------



## leemckinney (May 23, 2012)

*http://www.lakelaniercampgrounds.com/*

CAMPING OFF OF DESIGNATED IMPACT PADS OR IN UNDESIGNATED AREAS (including islands on the lake) IS PROHIBITED. 

They do not seem to enforce it.  I have seen tons of people doing it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 23, 2012)

The only people I have heard of getting in trouble camping on the islands are people causing problems like drunk, loud and just being dum. The only others were messing with nesting waterfowl. Just remember what the rules are and if you do camp respect others,clean up, repect the wildlife. I have camp on the island and been checked by DNR all they wanted was see our Fish lin. and make sure we were not drinking and driving are boat.
Now I dont think the burning ban affects all the counties on Lanier or any at all. Just remember it is dry and becareful.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## stripermack (May 23, 2012)

You cannot camp on the islands legally. When you can have fires you must have something on the ground. They told us the fire cannot touch the ground.,we used a big pan (like you put under a car that leaks oil) and that was fine. If the dnr catches you they will make you leave! With the budget cuts lately you could get lucky as less rangers means less likely to get caught.


----------



## riprap (May 23, 2012)

It may be illegal, but I would ask them to make all the houseboats and such that are beached on them to move as well. I don't see a difference.


----------



## Laneybird (May 23, 2012)

riprap said:


> It may be illegal, but I would ask them to make all the houseboats and such that are beached on them to move as well. I don't see a difference.




My thoughts exactly Riprap!   I've often thought about the houseboats and I totally agree.


----------



## FishEd927 (May 23, 2012)

The one time I camped out on an island DNR stopped by.  Rather than making me pack up and leave DNR told me to put my tent in the woods out of plain sight.   Just make sure you don't leave any trash behind and don't get too rowdy.


----------



## Carolina rig (May 23, 2012)

*Back in the day...*

I can remember camping on one of the islands as a kid in the mid 60's. A friend of our family had his scout troop make a camp site on the island. They even had lashed together a huge tripod out of pine trees that was out in the water in a cove. You could climb up and jump off. Great. Memories and great fun. Don't think you could get away with it these days.


----------



## stripermack (May 26, 2012)

riprap said:


> It may be illegal, but I would ask them to make all the houseboats and such that are beached on them to move as well. I don't see a difference.



That is the silly thing. You can pull up to an island, just not stay on it!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 27, 2012)

stripermack said:


> That is the silly thing. You can pull up to an island, just not stay on it!


 You can stay on it , you just cant "sleep" on it!


----------

